# Brauche hilfe,bitte....



## w1ns (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
joaa vor kurzem ist min rechner gestorben... und ich hab mir gedacht das  ich ein neues Pc selber zusammen stecke, aber jetzt habe ich gemerkt  das ich gaaaar kein plan habe wie was und warum...
na gut ich werde mal anfangen:

Erst mal kann ich mich nicht entscheiden Amd oder Intel
so ich brauche eure hilfe nur bei auswählen von Prozessor und passendes Mainboard dazu...

Monitur wurde schon auch neu gekauft "Samsung 24" Full HD LED"
Grafikkarte steht auch schon fest: 1024MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti Super Overclock Series Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail)

jetzt prozessor NUR FÜR GAMES:
1) AMD FX Series FX-4100 4x 3.60GHz So.AM3+ BOX
für den habe ich so ein Mainboard angeguckt - Asus M5A99X EVO AM3+ ATX

oder
2) Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX
Mainboard - Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3-B3 Z68 S1155
oder Mainboard - Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3 S1155 Z68 ATX

ich weiss sogar nicht ob Mainboard in games eine rolle spielt...ich habe ahnung vor autos aber nicht vor Pc 

Also wenn die Mainboard für die prozessoren i.-wie nicht gut sing bitte  um ein rat welcher Mainboard gut ist soll aber nicht teuer sein also  Mainboard nur bis 150€ bitte.


Und bei arbeitsspeicher weis ich auch nicht aus was ich gucken  soll....einer sagt man muss auf CL ziffern gucken, wie z.B je mehr die  zahl ist desto besser und sneller ist das, andere sagen ganz was anderes

Also brauche ein mal für Amd und Intel systeme die arbeitspeicher maximal 8Gb.


Danke für die antworte, nur mit eure hilfe komme ich weiter 

Es gibt noch ein board aber ich kenne die firma nicht, mir wurde gesagt das die beste firma ist ASUS....
ASRock Z68 EXTREME3 GEN3 S1155 Intel Z68 retail - ist aber für Intel 1155


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2011)

Den AMD kannst Du vergessen. Leider.  

So würde ich es machen:

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~165
 Board: ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) ~115
 RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~30 <-- CL9 und 1333MHz reichen völlig aus
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
optional SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~90 oder  Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~175
 NT: be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 ~65<--mit Kabelmanagment
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value rot, weiß, grün oder schwarz mit Sichtfenster ~55 oder  Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz ~55 (max. Grafikkartenlänge 29cm!)
 Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B ~35 oder  Thermalright HR-02 Macho oder be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 ~50
Graka: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5 ~185 <--Der Aufpreis zur SOC ist imo nicht gerechtfertigt, der Unterschied ist nur messbar, nicht spürbar.
Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15


----------



## True Monkey (16. Oktober 2011)

moin 


Falls du nicht vorhast zu übertakten wäre ein Xeon mit SMT auch eine option oder der i5 2400

Intel Xeon E3-1230, 4x 3.20GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80623E31230) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ansonsten kann ich Softys zusammenstellung nur bejahen und als sehr gut bezeihnen.
Und die FX AMD sind noch grottiger wie gedacht


----------



## Ashton (16. Oktober 2011)

ASRock macht genauso gute Boards wie ASUS.
Wenn du ein schwarzes haben willst wie das Gen3:
*mit internem USB 3.0: *ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3
*ohne internes USB 3.0: *ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3

Ansonsten einfach Softys Vorschlag bestellen und glücklich sein.


----------



## cultraider (16. Oktober 2011)

zum Thema nur asus macht gute mb s hat dein Kumpel wohl die letzten 10 Jahre nicht mitbekommen 
asus ist gut,ohne Frage aber Gigabyte msi asrock machen auch gute Bretter!


----------



## w1ns (16. Oktober 2011)

Okay dann steht fest
CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken
NT: 750W Rasurbo GaminX & Power GAP767 V2
Board: kein plan =/


----------



## Ashton (16. Oktober 2011)

Also wenn du nicht gerade 2 Grakas hast, dann sind 750W extrem überdimensioniert.
Welche Graka wirds denn?


----------



## w1ns (16. Oktober 2011)

Also zur zeit bin ich richtig geil  auf  1024MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti Super Overclock Series Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail)

Gehäuse: Raidmax Xforce Midi-Tower - Silver Knight
joa gehäuse steht auch zuhause...


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2011)

w1ns schrieb:


> NT: 750W Rasurbo GaminX & Power GAP767 V2



Das Netzteil ist der letzte Crap!


----------



## w1ns (16. Oktober 2011)

ich habe gar kein plan ((


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2011)

Macht ja nix, dafür sind wir ja da  Empfehlenswert wäre außerdem z.B. Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 oder XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3 oder Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3


----------



## w1ns (16. Oktober 2011)

ja danke, dann...  XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3

so, 
NT,Prozz und graka habe ich "fast " 
jetzt nur board und ddr3 ich will dann mindestens 1,5 jahre nix wechseln und spielen ohne probleme alle spiele,
bf3, crysis2, Lineage2 usw....
ah ja und guten CPU und RAM kühler die bei mir in Raidmax x-force rein passen ohne probleme, die nicht so laut sind und gut kühlen.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (16. Oktober 2011)

Miss doch bitte den Platz zwischen Mainboard und Seitenteil und zwischen Rückwand und HDD-Käfig aus. Dann wissen wir auch was ins Gehäuse passt 

Du kannst dir auch als Netzteile mal die neuen  beQuiet!'s angucken, die sind echt gut:

be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Beim Rest stimme ich Softy zu 


Beim Board zitier ich mal Ashton: 



Ashton schrieb:


> ASRock macht genauso gute Boards wie ASUS.
> Wenn du ein schwarzes haben willst wie das Gen3:
> *mit internem USB 3.0: *ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3
> *ohne internes USB 3.0: *ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3
> ...




Und Speicher nimm einfach den günstigesten DDR3-1333 CL9 mit 1.5V. Ob 4 oder 8 GB musst du selbst wissen. 4 reichen mehr als aus, bei den Preisen kannst du aber auch 8 nehmen


----------



## w1ns (16. Oktober 2011)

Zwischen Rückwand und HDD habe ich noch 28,5cm
Zwischen Board und Seitenplatte 17,5cm

Bei board ist mir noch alles unklar... aber sockel 1155 das steht fest.
1) Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3-B3 Z68 S1155
2) Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3 S1155 Z68 ATX
3) ASRock Z68 EXTREME3 GEN3 S1155 Intel Z68 retail
4) ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68

Und bei NT 750W XFX Pro Core Edition 80+ Bronze


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2011)

750 Watt brauchst Du nur für Crossfire / SLI. Ansonsten reicht das XFX Core Pro 550 vollkommen aus.

Board kannst Du ganz nach der gewünschten Ausstattung nehmen.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (16. Oktober 2011)

Falls du dich entschieden hast und hilfe beim Zusammenbau benötigst, und dazu zufällig Ecke VEC, OS, DH, FRI oder CLP kommst.
(die überschneiden sich ja alle etwas) dann sag einfach bescheid. Helfe dir dann gerne bei der Montage.


----------



## w1ns (16. Oktober 2011)

Ja danke leute...wie gesagt ich brauche ein board "da ist doch bios dran, glaube ich " nur für dames....tausende anschlüsse für tv karte oder usb brauche ich nicht
Maus/Tastatur/Internet/Drücker. 
mehr wird sowieso nicht angeschlossen... was ist Crossfire / SLI....  ?


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2011)

Crossfire bedeutet 2 oder mehr AMD-Grafikkarten einzubauen. SLI heißt 2 oder mehr nvidia Grafikkarten in einem System.


----------



## w1ns (16. Oktober 2011)

Danke schön, braucht man eigentlich 2 grafikkarten? in nächsten 2 jahren?


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2011)

Nein, wenn Du eine schnelle Grafikkarte nutzt, reicht das für FullHD Auflösung gut aus. In 2 Jahren wird es ja wieder entsprechend schnellere Grafikkarten geben.


----------



## w1ns (16. Oktober 2011)

okay, dann ein board für eine graka. und Intel 1155
ist meine ausgesuchte graka eigentlich gut genut ist?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (16. Oktober 2011)

2Grafikkarten haben vor und Nachteile, Stichwort Microruckler
kurz gesagt Microruckler treten dann auf, wenn die Bildwiedergabe nicht gleichmäßig erfolgt.
wenn du dir eine Sek mal als Minute vorstellst. Jetzt hast du 60 Bilder pro Sekunde.
(bei uns auf Minute bezogen hieße das jede Sekunde ein Bild. Jetzt stell dir übertrieben aber mal
vor (zur Rechnung wie gesagt eine Sek. entpricht eine Minute) du hast in den ersten 30 sek 58 Bilder und 
dann nach 45 Sek. Bild 59 und nach 59 sek. Bild 60. Dann hättest du zwar 60 Bilder aber es 
würde dir Vorkommen als wenn das Bild ruckelt. Das wäre eine unglichemäßige Verteilung.
Dieser Effekt tritt dann auf wenn die Bilder unterschiedlich schnell rausgegeben.
Da jede Karte ja ein Bild berechnet (gibt auch alternative Methoden (abwechselnde Zeilen Berechnung oder Halbbildberechnung) kann 
es somit zu unterschiedlichen auslagen kommen. Stell dir vor das Erste Bild ist eine hochauflösende Exlosion und ein Bild später ist alle schwarz.
Natürlich wird das schwarze bild durch weniger Rechenaufwand schneller berechnet und folgt somit dem Bild von der Graka 1 sehr schnell.
Und schon hast du diesen Versatz wenn das Bild nach schwarz wieder schwieriger zu brechnen ist...

Somit würde ich zur Singlekarte greifen. Zumal man ja sonst auch zwei Karten kaufen muss und diese beide mit Strom versorgen muss.
Die Karte kann man in zwei Jahren wieder verkaufen und sich dann eine neue holen wobei mitlerweilse (Konsole Fluch oder Segen) sei dank
reicht die Hardware ja länger als zwei Jahre...
Sollte man natürlich in 2 Jahren (um eine Zeit zu nennen) feststellen das die Graka zu langsam wird kann man ja spaßeshalber (trotz Mikroruckler) sich 
eine gebrauchte Karte dazu kaufen und es einfach mal riskieren. Heute würde ich aber eine Karte beim Neukauf nehmen welche die Bilder alleine Stemmt.
Beim MB kann man ja darauf achten, dass es Crossfire SLI unterstützt


----------



## w1ns (16. Oktober 2011)

ne ich werde nur eine haben 1024MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti Super Overclock Series Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail)
bin der meinung das die karte gut ist


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (16. Oktober 2011)

Das klingt doch schon mal gut, wie gesagt falls du hilfe brauchst bei der Mont und iwo aus dem Norden kommst (wo ich her komme kannst du ja sehen) dann schreib mir einfach eine PN


----------



## Ashton (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde lieber eine andere Graka nehmen.
Wenn schon Gigabyte dann Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC
Der Aufpreis zur SuperOverclock ist die minimale bessere Leistung nicht wert.


----------



## w1ns (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich komme aus Braunschweig 
okay wenn unterschied in leistung minimal ist dann werde ich normale OC nehmen.
Nun fehlen mir paar teile 
1) gutes board für 1 graka
2) gute kühler CPU/Arbeitsspeicher. Für CPU habe ich jetzt den ausgesucht Thermaltake ISGC-400 oder ISGC-300 muss aufjedenfall gut kühlen und nicht laut sein.
3) DDr3 ram


----------



## Ashton (16. Oktober 2011)

Dein Kühler ist Mist und er passt nichtmal.  
Alles was du brauchst steht auf Seite 1:


> CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~165
> Board: ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) ~115
> RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~30 <-- CL9 und 1333MHz reichen völlig aus
> ....
> ...


----------



## w1ns (16. Oktober 2011)

ja, danke für die antworte
so jetzt steht fest 
Proz: Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX
Graka: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC 
oder
1024MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti Super Overclock Series Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail)


Beim Board habe ich probleme..mein rechner wird laufen nur mit 1 graka.
1) Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3-B3 Z68 S1155
2) Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3 S1155 Z68 ATX
3) ASRock Z68 EXTREME3 GEN3 S1155 Intel Z68 retail
4) ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68
mit internem USB 3.0: ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3
ohne internes USB 3.0: ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3

Wozu braucht man USB 3.0 ??

RAM:
1) 8GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1333 DIMM CL7 Dual Kit
oder 
2) 8GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit

CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B


----------



## Ashton (16. Oktober 2011)

Man braucht USB 3.0 um USB 3.0 Sticks usw. mit USB 3.0 zu benutzen. 
USB ist aber abwärtskompatibel. Dh zur Not läufts alles langsamer auf USB2.0 Geschwindigkeit.
Was du genau brauchst, dass kannst nur du wissen. 
Und lass bei den RAM die Headspreader weg, die stören nur den Kühler.
BTW Wenn du lesen würdest.  CL7 oder 1600 lohnt gar nicht, aber wenn du gern dein Geld verschenken möchtest, kannst das natürlich gerne tun.


----------



## w1ns (16. Oktober 2011)

so ich brauche kein 3.0
1) Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3-B3 Z68 S1155
2) Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3 S1155 Z68 ATX
3) ASRock Z68 EXTREME3 GEN3 S1155 Intel Z68 retail
4) ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68
5) ASRock Z68 Pro3 Gen3

und bei RAM wieso nicht?


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2011)

Board reicht dann auch das ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3).

Der RAM ist Banane für Sandy Bridge: Test: Welcher Speicher für


----------



## w1ns (16. Oktober 2011)

Board: Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3 S1155 Z68 ATX 108,40
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed 187,23
Graka: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5 182,34
Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 43,24
NT: XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3  54,31

reicht das für bf3, crysis2, und sonstige "mega spiele" ? 
~576€ ohne arbeitsspeicher


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2011)

Crysis 2 läuft damit ohne Probleme. BF3 verlangt sehr viel GPU-Power, da wird wohl nicht mal mit einer GTX580 ultra Einstellung drin sein. Aber für die allermeisten Games machst Du mit der GTX560Ti nichts verkehrt.


----------



## w1ns (16. Oktober 2011)

Oder so:
1 x Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K)	bei K&M Elektronik	186,90	+7,99 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel  775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1)	bei K&M Elektronik	38,99	+7,99  bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)	bei K&M Elektronik	85,94	+7,99 bei Versand (Vorkasse)
1 x TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)  (TED38192M1333HC9DC)	bei K&M Elektronik	34,01	+7,99 bei Versand  (Vorkasse)

NT und Graka bleibt.


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2011)

Beide Kühler sind recht hoch. In welches Gehäuse sollen die denn?


----------



## w1ns (16. Oktober 2011)

raidmax x-force silber
aber kühler interessiert micht bischen wenig..
was kanst du sagen zu ASRock und zu andere Graka:

1 x ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x  DisplayPort (90-C1CQ80-S0UAY0BZ)	bei K&M Elektronik	235,57	+7,99 bei  Versand (Vorkasse)


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2011)

Das Asrock kannst Du bedenkenlos nehmen. 

Die HD6950 ist sehr gut. Kühl und leise, aber mit 297mm recht lang. Da musst Du schauen, dass die ins Gehäuse passt.


----------



## w1ns (16. Oktober 2011)

ja passt, eben grade gemessen.
also gut ich merke schon das du ahnung hast dann werde ich auf dich hören.


----------



## w1ns (18. Oktober 2011)

Board - Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3 S1155 Z68 ATX 
Proz - Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX 
CPU Kühler - Scythe Mugen 3 AMD und Intel (SCMG-3000) 
Graka - 2048MB Asus Radeon HD 6970 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 

was sagt ihr dazu? 

ram muss ich noch suchen.


----------



## Softy (18. Oktober 2011)

Kühler könntest Du alternativ die EKL Nordwand Rev. B nehmen. Die kühlt bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen etwas besser als der Mugen3, und die Montage ist etwas einfacher.


----------



## w1ns (18. Oktober 2011)

Okay, aber sonst ist i.O ?


----------



## Softy (18. Oktober 2011)

Sonst sieht es prima aus


----------



## w1ns (18. Oktober 2011)

danke schön 

bei ram hab ich auch 0 ahnung


----------



## Dynamitarde (18. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Kühler könntest Du alternativ die EKL Nordwand Rev. B nehmen. Die kühlt bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen etwas besser als der Mugen3, und die Montage ist etwas einfacher.


 
Echt woher weißt du das!?
Maße bitte des Kühlers!
Ich brauch auch ‘nen neuen Kühler, klingt sehr interessant.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

Jop, bei mittlerer Auslastung, also das, was man in der Regel so hat, ist der Nordwand sehr gut und er ist kleiner als der z.B. der Macho.


----------



## Softy (18. Oktober 2011)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Echt woher weißt du das!?
> Maße bitte des Kühlers!
> Ich brauch auch ‘nen neuen Kühler, klingt sehr interessant.



Abmessungen (BxHxT): 131x155x96mm. Der Lamellenabstand ist höher als beim Mugen3, daher die Kühlleistung bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen besser. Nur bei sehr hohen Drehzahlen ist das Mugen3 dann etwas besser. Aber dann ist es auf Dauer nicht erträglich


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

Wer an der Grenze kühlen will, nimmt dann eh weder Mugen noch Nordwand.
Der schraubt sich den K2 rein.


----------



## Softy (18. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer an der Grenze kühlen will, nimmt dann eh weder Mugen noch Nordwand.
> Der schraubt sich den K2 rein.


 
 Laut caseking wurde er heute verschickt und sollte morgen hier einschlagen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Laut caseking wurde er heute verschickt und sollte morgen hier einschlagen.


 
Machst du ein kleines Review?


----------



## Softy (18. Oktober 2011)

Jup. Wenn xTc sein Review nicht bald online stellt, mach ich ihm Konkurrenz


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Jup. Wenn xTc sein Review nicht bald online stellt, mach ich ihm Konkurrenz


 
Jop, echt schwach, muss man mal so deutlich sagen.


----------



## w1ns (18. Oktober 2011)

schon interessant aber ich brauche noch ddr3


----------



## Softy (18. Oktober 2011)

Da kannst Du z. B. TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) oder GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) nehmen. Wobei der Hersteller eigentlich egal ist, solange Du darauf achtest, dass Du keine (zu) hohen Heatspreader nimmst, und die RAM Spannung max. 1,5 Volt beträgt. Ich achte außerdem auf lebenslange Herstellergarantie. Dann kannst Du nix falsch machen.


----------



## w1ns (18. Oktober 2011)

welches wird für mich besser passen? der von TeamGroup odet GeIL?
mfg


----------



## Ashton (18. Oktober 2011)

Beide sind gleichgut. Nimm das was du günstiger bekommen kannst und sei glücklich.


----------



## Softy (18. Oktober 2011)

Ist völlig egal. Wenn Du auf Nummer todsicher gehen willst, kannst Du in die QVL auf der Herstellerhomepage des Boards schauen. Da ist aufgelistet, welchen RAM der Hersteller auf dem Board getestet hat.


----------



## w1ns (19. Oktober 2011)

okay, danke


----------



## w1ns (27. Oktober 2011)

gigabyte p55a-ud3
ist der noch aktuel für gamer oder lieber lassen und sowas wie Gigabyte  GA-Z68XP-UD3 S1155 Z68 ATX oder Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3-B3 Z68 S1155  laufen? bitte um hilfe...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

Das P55 ist ein 1156 Brett.


----------



## w1ns (27. Oktober 2011)

ja aber auf p55 kann man auch i5 und i7 drauf machen, meine frage war, ist er noch aktuel oder finger davon lassen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Oktober 2011)

Ja, eben Lynnfield, aber wieso?
Sandy ist die neuere Architektur.


----------



## w1ns (27. Oktober 2011)

dann bleibe ich bei Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3 S1155 Z68 ATX


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2011)

Auf das o.g. Board passen nur i5 und i7 der 1. Generation. Der i5-2xxx und i7-2xxx nicht mehr.


----------



## w1ns (27. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Auf das o.g. Board passen nur i5 und i7 der 1. Generation. Der i5-2xxx und i7-2xxx nicht mehr.


 
alles klar. 
Softy wie immer kurze und klare antwort für einen "noob", danke


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2011)

Bitte schön.


----------



## w1ns (29. Oktober 2011)

Ram GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)
CPU Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX
Board ASRock Z68 EXTREME3 GEN3 S1155 Intel Z68 retail
Graka 2048MB Asus Radeon HD 6950 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16
CPU Kühler vl. Mugen3...

Softyy  für sowas brauche noch einen netzteil bitte 
wenn es eine rolle spielt dann habe ich noch 3 lüfter in gehäuse.

be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3


----------



## Softy (29. Oktober 2011)

Diese sind empfehlenswert: XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3 oder SilverStone Strider Plus SST-ST50F-P, 500W ATX 2.3 oder Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 oder be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 oder Rasurbo Real&Power 550W ATX 2.3 oder Seasonic M12II-520Bronze 520W.


----------



## w1ns (29. Oktober 2011)

also wenn dann "be quiet!" aber 530watt das reicht ja?


----------



## Softy (29. Oktober 2011)

Das Pure Power L8 stellt bis zu 480 Watt auf der wichtigen 12 Volt Schiene bereit, das reicht auch für eine GTX580 und Übertakten.


----------



## w1ns (29. Oktober 2011)

alles klar, danke


----------



## w1ns (29. Oktober 2011)

CPU Kühler:*
*Scythe Mugen 3 AMD und Intel (SCMG-3000)
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 AMD und Intel
oder
be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 AMD und Intel

so und welcher ist jetzt besser  ?


----------



## Ashton (29. Oktober 2011)

Der Alpenföhn K2, ähnlich gut Thermalright Silver Arrow, P/L-Top Thermalright HR-02 Macho, für kleinere Gehäuse P/L EKL Nordwand, für leise Kühlung Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH.
Optisch am besten dein Dark Rock Advanced oder EKL Matterhorn.


----------



## w1ns (29. Oktober 2011)

egal wie die optisch sind, hauptsache die müssen nicht SEHR LAUT sein und relativ gut kühlen.
Meine gehäuse ist Raidmax X-Force Silver.


----------



## Softy (29. Oktober 2011)

Nordwand wäre dann prima


----------



## w1ns (29. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Nordwand wäre dann prima


 und wieso?


----------



## Ashton (29. Oktober 2011)

Wenn er reinpasst sollte der Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition am Leisesten sein mit nur 800rpm.
Sonst die Nordwand.


----------



## Softy (29. Oktober 2011)

w1ns schrieb:


> und wieso?


 

Weil er leise ist, eine gute Kühlleistung bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen besitzt und die Montage relativ einfach ist.


----------



## w1ns (29. Oktober 2011)

und was könt ihr sagen über Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH-Edition


----------



## Ashton (29. Oktober 2011)

0,3 Sone!  Hier ein Test dazu.


----------



## w1ns (29. Oktober 2011)

und was bedeutet das?


----------



## Softy (29. Oktober 2011)

Ob der Test objektiv ist?


----------



## w1ns (29. Oktober 2011)

kann mich nicht entscheiden =////////


----------



## w1ns (29. Oktober 2011)

softy und was für einen kühler hast du bei dir?


----------



## Ashton (29. Oktober 2011)

Er hat den Alpenföhn K2, der zurzeit Beste. Kannst auch den Silver Arrow nehmen. Kostet nur die Hälfte ist aber fast genauso gut.
0,3 Sone bedeutet soviel wie unhörbar.


----------



## Softy (29. Oktober 2011)

Mit allen genannten Kühlern sollten so bis ~4,5GHz drin sein. Der Aufpreis für einen Highend-Kühler lohnt daher eher nicht.


----------



## w1ns (29. Oktober 2011)

Ashton schrieb:


> Er hat den Alpenföhn K2, der zurzeit Beste. Kannst auch den Silver Arrow nehmen. Kostet nur die Hälfte ist aber fast genauso gut.
> 0,3 Sone bedeutet soviel wie unhörbar.


 ja gut, und was ist darin so lustig? von leistung ist er doch nicht so schlecht oder nicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Mit allen genannten Kühlern sollten so bis ~4,5GHz drin sein. Der Aufpreis für einen Highend-Kühler lohnt daher eher nicht.


 
Wieso hast du dann einen?


----------



## Softy (29. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso hast du dann einen?



Weil ich 5GHz unter Luft geil finde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Weil ich 5GHz unter Luft geil finde.


 
Wie lange denn?


----------



## w1ns (29. Oktober 2011)

ja okay dann Alp...K2
und lezte frage TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) oder GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333).
Sowas wird für den ASRock ok sein?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2011)

Jop, ist egal welchen du nimmst, sind beide gleichwertig.


----------



## Ashton (29. Oktober 2011)

w1ns schrieb:


> ja gut, und was ist darin so lustig? von leistung ist er doch nicht so schlecht oder nicht?


Der Mugen 3 PCGH ist etwa in einer Liga mit den genannten. Geringfügig schlechter, aber eben *silent.*


----------



## w1ns (29. Oktober 2011)

Ram GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)
  CPU Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX
  Board ASRock Z68 EXTREME3 GEN3 S1155 Intel Z68 retail
  Graka 2048MB Asus Radeon HD 6950 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16
 NT 530W be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-530W
CPU Kühler Alpenföhn K2

Sooo leute bestellen und sich freuen  ?
und braucht man sowas wir RAM kühler?


----------



## Softy (29. Oktober 2011)

Das Alpenföhn K2 ist auch *silent.* 

Wenn Du ein USB3 Frontpanel dabei haben willst: --> ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Ashton (29. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Das Alpenföhn K2 ist auch *silent.*


 Auch bei voller Drehzahl?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2011)

w1ns schrieb:


> und braucht man sowas wir RAM kühler?


 
Jop, klar, ohne Wasserkühlung kannst du die RAMs vergessen. 

Was ist noch mal mit dem Case?


----------



## Softy (29. Oktober 2011)

Ashton schrieb:


> Auch bei voller Drehzahl?



Nö. Macht aber nix, die Lüfter langweilen sich auch noch bei 4,5GHZ.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2011)

Ashton schrieb:


> Auch bei voller Drehzahl?


 
Ich bezweifel, dass du da jemals hinkommen wirst.


----------



## w1ns (29. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, klar, ohne Wasserkühlung kannst du die RAMs vergessen.
> 
> Was ist noch mal mit dem Case?


 ich meinte aber keine wasserkühlung sondern sowas wie z.B Kingston HyperX Cooling Fan Accessory
aber ich weis nicht ob die für alle ddr rams geeignet sind oder nur von Kingston =/

Gehäuse Raidmax X-Force


----------



## w1ns (29. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Das Alpenföhn K2 ist auch *silent.*
> 
> Wenn Du ein USB3 Frontpanel dabei haben willst: --> ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 brauche ich nicht, trozdem danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2011)

Vergiss den Unsinn mit dem RAM Kühler, ist alles Blödsinn.
Wenn die RAMs so heiß werden, würde ich sie wegwerfen.


----------



## Softy (29. Oktober 2011)

RAM Kühler ist der größte Blödsinn. RAM wird normalerweise gerade mal etwas mehr als handwarm. Das einzige, was Du mit den 2 Mini-Turbinen erreichst, ist eine höhere Lautstärke.


----------



## w1ns (29. Oktober 2011)

Alles klar, dann brauche ich die kacke nicht


----------



## w1ns (29. Oktober 2011)

aber der kühler passt in meine gehäuse?


----------



## w1ns (29. Oktober 2011)

und noch 1 frage wo kann ich kaufen solche kleine aufkleber von Firmen wie z.B "Radeon" oder Intel
will auf gehäuse aufkleben


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2011)

Die kleinen Aufkleber sind in der Regel dabei, wenn du was kaufst. Ich hab noch ein paar Aufkleber von AMD, Intel, ATI, AMD und Nvidia liegen.
Sogar welche von BeQuiet, Corsair und Asus.


----------



## w1ns (29. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die kleinen Aufkleber sind in der Regel dabei, wenn du was kaufst. Ich hab noch ein paar Aufkleber von AMD, Intel, ATI, AMD und Nvidia liegen.
> Sogar welche von BeQuiet, Corsair und Asus.


 brauchst du die  ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2011)

Wie gesagt, sind immer dabei, wenn du den Kram kaufst, einfach mal die Kartons durchforsten, wenn du ausgepackt hast.


----------



## Softy (29. Oktober 2011)

Kannst Du auch kaufen : Google Shopping


----------



## w1ns (29. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Kannst Du auch kaufen : Google Shopping


 okay


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2011)

Der begehrteste Aufkleber der Welt.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## w1ns (29. Oktober 2011)

ist klar 
ich werde Intel i5 2500k haben und afkleber von AMD


----------



## Softy (29. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der begehrteste Aufkleber der Welt....



Ist wie bei Briefmarken. Je seltener, desto begehrter


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2011)

w1ns schrieb:


> ist klar
> ich werde Intel i5 2500k haben und afkleber von AMD


 
Klebt dir doch sowas drauf: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## w1ns (29. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Klebt dir doch sowas drauf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sicher 
so ich gehe filme gucken


----------



## w1ns (30. Oktober 2011)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit Soundkarte? gibts eine gute? die nich über 150€ kostet?
ich glaube 7.1 brauche ich nicht aber 5.1 kann nicht schaden


----------



## Softy (30. Oktober 2011)

Soka brauchst Du nur, wenn Du hochwertige Sachen daran anschließen willst. Ansonsten reicht der onboard Sound vollkommen aus.

Diese hier kann ich Dir empfehlen: ASUS Xonar D1, PCI oder ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1


----------



## w1ns (30. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Soka brauchst Du nur, wenn Du hochwertige Sachen daran anschließen willst. Ansonsten reicht der onboard Sound vollkommen aus.
> 
> Diese hier kann ich Dir empfehlen: ASUS Xonar D1, PCI oder ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1


 okay danke, und wo ist unterschied ?


----------



## Softy (30. Oktober 2011)

Die Schnittstelle (PCI bzw. PCIe x1). Kommt auch drauf an, welches Board Du nimmst, welche geeigneter ist. Welches Board willst Du denn nehmen?


----------



## w1ns (30. Oktober 2011)

Ram GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)
  CPU Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX
  Board ASRock Z68 EXTREME3 GEN3 S1155 Intel Z68 retail
  Graka 2048MB Asus Radeon HD 6950 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16
 NT be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3
CPU Kühler Alpenföhn K2


----------



## Softy (30. Oktober 2011)

Da würde ich eher die PCI-Variante nehmen. Dann bekommt die Grafikkarte besser Luft.


----------



## w1ns (30. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Da würde ich eher die PCI-Variante nehmen. Dann bekommt die Grafikkarte besser Luft.


 das heißt....?)


----------



## Softy (30. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier hab ich mal die ungefähre Lage der Grafikkarte eingezeichnet. Wenn Du eine PCIe x1 Karte nimmst, muss die entweder in den obersten (1) Slot. Dann ist die Belüftung der Grafikkarte eingeschränkt, es kann leicht zu einem Wärmestau kommen.

In den unteren PCIe x16-Slot (2) solltest Du die Soka auch nicht stecken, sonst ist die Grafikkarte nur noch mit 8 statt 16 lanes angebunden.

Bleibt als beste Lösung also Slot 3, und das ist ein PCI-Slot.

Du könntest auch ein Asrock Z68 Extreme*4* nehmen, da wäre ein PCIe x1 Karte wieder geeignet. Der einzige Nachteil von PCI ist, dass die Schnittstelle am aussterben ist, so dass Du die Soundkarte eventuell nicht ins nächste System mitnehmen kannst.


----------



## w1ns (30. Oktober 2011)

o manooo =//
die EXTREM4 kostet 40€ mehr welche vor und nachtele hat der board gegen einen EXTREM3 ?#


----------



## Softy (30. Oktober 2011)

Das Extreme3 passt doch auch.  Ich wollte ja nur sagen, dass beim Extreme4 auch eine PCIe x1 Karte gut geeignet wäre.

Das Extreme4 hat ein USB3 Frontpanel mit dabei, ist geeignet für SLI/Crossfire, und ist etwas besser mit USB und SATA Schnittstellen ausgestattet.


----------



## w1ns (30. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Das Extreme3 passt doch auch.  Ich wollte ja nur sagen, dass beim Extreme4 auch eine PCIe x1 Karte gut geeignet wäre.
> 
> Das Extreme4 hat ein USB3 Frontpanel mit dabei, ist geeignet für SLI/Crossfire, und ist etwas besser mit USB und SATA Schnittstellen ausgestattet.


ahso alles klar, ne die frontpanel brauche ich nicht und SLI/Crossfire sowieso nicht.
ich hab eine soundkarte Creative Labs S80060 5.1 vl. lasse ich die umbauen.


----------



## w1ns (30. Oktober 2011)

sooo wo soll ich das ganze bestellen?
ich hab mir überlegt bei mindfactory aber z.B HIER  sind die teile paar euro billiger aber wie ist es mit garantie? oder wenn was kaputt ist...?


----------



## Softy (30. Oktober 2011)

Du hast bei jedem Händler 2 Jahre Gewährleistung. Manche Bauteile haben eine längere Herstellergarantie. Defekte Komponenten müssen eingeschickt werden.

Mindfactory ist schon ok. hardwareversand.de oder hoh.de auch. Den besten Support hat wohl alternate.de, aber eben auch meist entsprechend teuer.


----------



## w1ns (30. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Du hast bei jedem Händler 2 Jahre Gewährleistung. Manche Bauteile haben eine längere Herstellergarantie. Defekte Komponenten müssen eingeschickt werden.
> 
> Mindfactory ist schon ok. hardwareversand.de oder hoh.de auch. Den besten Support hat wohl alternate.de, aber eben auch meist entsprechend teuer.


 alles klar, danke dann werde ich bei Mindfactory bestellen.


----------



## w1ns (30. Oktober 2011)

Ahso, Softy beim NT. hab ich eben grade gesehen das er nur einen lüfter hat =/ ist das eingentlich okay? wegen lüft damit er raus komt.
beim meinem alten NZ waren 2 lüfter, einer unter und einer hinten d.h lüft in gehäuse kam rein in den unteren lüfter und von dort wurte er raustransportiert. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Softy (30. Oktober 2011)

Der Lüfter saugt die Luft ins Netzteil, die warme Luft wird dann hinten raustransportiert. Alle aktuellen Netztzeile haben nur einen Lüfter.


----------



## w1ns (30. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Der Lüfter saugt die Luft ins Netzteil, die warme Luft wird dann hinten raustransportiert. Alle aktuellen Netztzeile haben nur einen Lüfter.


 ahso okay, wusste ich nicht, also die mit 2 lüftern sind sozusagen von "gestern" ?)

Und noch ne frage ist die Wasserkühlung besser als normale lüft?hab paar bilder gesehen wo die leute radiatoren haben fast wie von einem auto an der seite mit 9 lüftern


----------



## Softy (30. Oktober 2011)

Eine Wasserkühlung ist eigentlich nur was für extrem Übertakter und Silent-Fetischisten.  Eine gute Luftkühlung reicht aus. Außerdem darfst Du für eine echte Wasserkühlung ein paar Hundert € mehr einplanen.


----------



## blauebanane (30. Oktober 2011)

ich weiß nicht obs untergegangen ist, aber warum willst du dir jetzt den k2 holen?


----------



## Softy (30. Oktober 2011)

@W1ns
Schau mal in den Luftkühlungs-Thread. Ich hab die Bilder hochgeladen.


----------



## w1ns (31. Oktober 2011)

blauebanane schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht obs untergegangen ist, aber warum willst du dir jetzt den k2 holen?


 Weil der kam vor kurzem raus, der kühlt gut "also für mich reicht das aus" siht eigentlich gut aus und weil Softy hat den selben 
aber ich weis noch nicht ob der bei mir rein passt


----------



## w1ns (31. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> @W1ns
> Schau mal in den Luftkühlungs-Thread. Ich hab die Bilder hochgeladen.


 Ja danke, sehr shön muss ich mir auch kaufen 
hmm du hast vorne USB 3.0, ASRock EXTREM4 ?


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2011)

w1ns schrieb:


> hmm du hast vorne USB 3.0, ASRock EXTREM4 ?



Jup, das Asrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3. Kann ich Dir uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------



## w1ns (31. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Jup, das Asrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3. Kann ich Dir uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


 nene brauche sowas nicht  40€ nur für front teil und sli , aber danke


----------



## w1ns (4. November 2011)

Softyyyy 
So jetzt hab ich geld und bin bereit mir alles bestellen ABER... ich bestelle ja alles bei Mindfactory, kanst du bitte für meinen system DDR3 auch da finden? bitte 
CPU Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX
  Board ASRock Z68 EXTREME3 GEN3 S1155 Intel Z68 retail
  Graka 2048MB Asus Radeon HD 6950 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16
 NT 530W be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-530W
CPU Kühler Alpenföhn K2

und dann andere frage wenn ich später OC mache wird NT mit machen oder ist er dann bischen schwach? mehr als 4,0 GHz werde ich dann sowieso nicht machen.

Mfg


----------



## Softy (4. November 2011)

Wenn Du nicht höher als 4 GHz takten willst, ist der K2 rausgeworfenes Geld  Für 4GHz reicht auch ein EKL Brocken oder Thermalright TrueSpirit oder Macho HR02 vollkommen aus.

RAM kannst Du diesen nehmen: 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

Das Netzteil reicht locker aus


----------



## w1ns (4. November 2011)

Alles klar danke, aber K2 siht voll geil aus  und ich will nicht das cpu nicht zu warm wird auch ohne OC  hauptsache werde kein problem haben mit gehäuse und RAM.

Und i5 2500k hat sich im prei geändert =/  vor 1 woche hat er noch 178€ gekostet und heute 184 =/


----------



## Softy (4. November 2011)

w1ns schrieb:


> Alles klar danke, aber K2 siht voll geil aus



Das stimmt : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/19794-der-lukue-bilderthread-ii-1014.html#post3590754

Wenn Du magst, poste nochmal alle Komponenten, für den finalen Segen


----------



## w1ns (4. November 2011)

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p681031/pid/geizhalsBoard ASRock Z68 EXTREME3 GEN3 S1155 Intel Z68 retail
CPU Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX
  CPU Kühler Alpenföhn K2
Graka 2048MB Asus Radeon HD 6950 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16
 NT 530W be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-530W 
Ram 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit

und vl. Scythe Kaze Master KM02-BK schwarz



Aber K2 Kühlt gut ja? also jetzt nach deinem erfahrung. Will nix falsches kaufen.


http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...75--1155--1156--1366--AM2--AM2-AM3--AM3-.html


----------



## Softy (4. November 2011)

Und welches Gehäuse? 

Der K2 gehört zu den besten Luftkühlern überhaupt. Ich kenne nur noch einen leistungsstärkeren: PHANTEKS PH-TC14PE | Geizhals.at Deutschland.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. November 2011)

Es gibt noch einen besseren, der Danamics LMX Superleggera, aber gibts den überhaupt noch?


----------



## w1ns (4. November 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Und welches Gehäuse?
> 
> Der K2 gehört zu den besten Luftkühlern überhaupt. Ich kenne nur noch einen leistungsstärkeren: PHANTEKS PH-TC14PE | Geizhals.at Deutschland.


 
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Midi Tower Raidmax X-Force
[/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Allgemeine Daten:*
- Gehäusetyp - Midi Tower
- Formfaktor - ATX, Micro ATX
- Gehäusefarbe(n) - schwarz oder silber
- Gehäusefarbe am Ende der Produktbeschreibung wählbar
- CE Zertifikat

*Abmessungen/Gewicht:*
- Höhe Gehäuse - 47,0cm
- Breite - 21,5cm
- Tiefe (incl. Frontblende) - 51,5cm
- Nettogewicht 6800g

*Frontanschlüsse:
*- 2x USB 2.0, 1x FireWire, 1x Audio Out, 1x Micro

*Slots:*
- 6x 5,25" extern, 3x 3,5" intern, 7x Expansion Slots Full Size

*Features:*
- Fanduct, Seitenteile Rändelschrauben
- Zusatz-LED`s VPO/HDD, Frontblende, Gehäuselüfter

*Einbaumöglichkeit Gehäuselüfter:*
- 3 Zusatzlüfter vorinstalliert

*Besonderheiten/Bemerkungen:*
- Zubehörset mit diversen Kleinteilen, Schrauben
- 1x Zusatzlüfter 80mm Blue LED Seitenfenster
- 2x Zusatzlüfter 120mm Blue LED`s an der Rück- & Frontseite
- transparentes Seitenfenster
- schraubenloses Design für maximale Benutzerfreundlichkeit
- Zweiteilige Aluminiumfront
- stylisches Profil[/FONT]


----------



## Softy (4. November 2011)

Achso, das hast du ja schon. Dann müsstest Du mal nachmessen, ob die Grafikkarte (Länge 297mm reinpasst).

Der Rest sieht super aus


----------



## w1ns (5. November 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Achso, das hast du ja schon. Dann müsstest Du mal nachmessen, ob die Grafikkarte (Länge 297mm reinpasst).
> 
> Der Rest sieht super aus


 ja den hab ich schon 1 jahr  und graka wird pasen  dann ist alles schön.


----------



## w1ns (6. November 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Und welches Gehäuse?
> Ich kenne nur noch einen leistungsstärkeren: PHANTEKS PH-TC14PE | Geizhals.at Deutschland.


wieso hast dir den nicht gekauft ?
und wie gut ist er wirklich?


----------



## Softy (6. November 2011)

Keine Ahnung, der K2 hat mir besser gefallen. 

Hier sind ein paar Tests zu den Kühlern:
PC-Experience Reviews : | Alpenföhn K2 CPU-Kühler im Test
[Platzhalter, falls xTc das Review zum K2 hier im Forum endlich mal online stellt  ]

Technic3D.com: Phanteks PH-TC14PE CPU-Kühler im Test
computerbase.de: Bringt Farbe ins Spiel


----------



## w1ns (6. November 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, der K2 hat mir besser gefallen.
> 
> Hier sind ein paar Tests zu den Kühlern:
> PC-Experience Reviews : | Alpenföhn K2 CPU-Kühler im Test
> ...


 a ja, okay danke
was hast du eigentlich für eine gehäuse?


----------



## Softy (6. November 2011)

Das da: Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster (CPC-T55DB-X01) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## w1ns (6. November 2011)

aus was besteht der? komplett allu? oder plastik?

und hab paar mal so eine weiße gehäuse gesehen sah voll coll aus aber ich weiss nicht wie er heißt =/


----------



## Softy (6. November 2011)

Das Midgard ist aus Stahl und Plastik 

Zwecks weißen Gehäusen kannst Du ja hier mal schauen: weiß in Gehäuse/PC-Gehäuse Midi-Tower | Geizhals.at Deutschland Oder http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat...ilter=+Liste+aktualisieren+&xf=550_Midi-Tower


----------



## w1ns (6. November 2011)

http://s017.radikal.ru/i409/1111/4b/687ceee6f3e3t.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder wie heisen die gehäusen wo man die kabels so gut verlegen kann? siht richtig "sauber" aus.

bild ist von "Der Lukü Bilderthread"


----------



## Softy (6. November 2011)

Was Du meinst ist Kabelmanagment, und das bieten ziemlich viele Gehäuse


----------



## w1ns (6. November 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Was Du meinst ist Kabelmanagment, und das bieten ziemlich viele Gehäuse


 ahso kann man so ein teil extra kaufen? ich dachte das sind gehäusen so vom werk her.


----------



## Softy (6. November 2011)

Nein, dieses Feature kannst Du nicht extra kaufen, das ist im Prinzip nichts anders als ein Hohlraum zwischen Board und Gehäuserückwand, wo die Kabel versteckt werden und entlang laufen.


----------



## w1ns (6. November 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Nein, dieses Feature kannst Du nicht extra kaufen, das ist im Prinzip nichts anders als ein Hohlraum zwischen Board und Gehäuserückwand, wo die Kabel versteckt werden und entlang laufen.


 ja sorry, ich habs i.-wie falsche gelesen da ich bischen alhogolisirt "oder wie schreibt man das richtig " bin.


----------



## Softy (6. November 2011)

Dann schlaf mal Deinen Rausch aus.


----------



## w1ns (6. November 2011)

Welches kanst du mir empfelen? für gute kühlung "luft" und halt für meine sachen:
Board ASRock Z68 EXTREME3 GEN3 S1155 Intel Z68 retail
CPU Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX
  CPU Kühler Alpenföhn K2
Graka 2048MB Asus Radeon HD 6950 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16
 NT 530W be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-530W 
Ram 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit

und vl. Scythe Kaze Master KM02-BK schwarz

soll wenig aus kunststoff sein und mehr allu+acrylglass "seiten wand" für gehäuse kann ich ausgeben 80 bis 100€
Mit kabelmanagment


----------



## w1ns (6. November 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Dann schlaf mal Deinen Rausch aus.


 ich habe kein Rausch  nur bischen kopf schmerzen, kumpel hatte b-day  
oo und morgen muss ich arbeiten =/ hauptsache nicht verschlafen


----------



## Softy (6. November 2011)

Du kannst Dir mal Lian Li Gehäuse anschauen, die sind meist aus Alu. Nicht billig, aber schick.


----------



## w1ns (6. November 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Du kannst Dir mal Lian Li Gehäuse anschauen, die sind meist aus Alu. Nicht billig, aber schick.


 die sind richtig teuer  
naja dann bleibt mein altes gehäuse Raidmax, der ist gut komplett allu,acrylglass


----------



## w1ns (7. November 2011)

Softyyy  welche Wärmeleitpaste soll ich mir kaufen?
und dann später wie ist mit Lüftsteuerung? ich habe vorne 120mm, an seite 80mm, hinten 80mm + Cpu Lüfter von "K2".
Soo beim CPU lüfter muss ich was einstellen oder lieber so lassen wie das ist?
und mit welchem dreuzahl sollen andere 3 laufen für optimale kühlung? ich habe total 0 ahnung.


----------



## Softy (7. November 2011)

Wärmeleitpaste ist beim K2 dabei. Die finde ich aber nicht so der Hit. Die Arctic Cooling MX-4, 4g Spritze | Geizhals.at EU kannst Du nehmen.

Beim K2 ist ein 4pin Y-Kabel dabei. Da würde ich beide Lüfter am Board anschließen. Die anderen Lüfter dann an die Lüftersteuerung. Bei der Lüftersteuerung sind ja Temperatursensoren dabei, entsprechend kannst Du die Lüfter einstellen.


----------



## w1ns (7. November 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wärmeleitpaste ist beim K2 dabei. Die finde ich aber nicht so der Hit. Die Arctic Cooling MX-4, 4g Spritze | Geizhals.at EU kannst Du nehmen.
> 
> Beim K2 ist ein 4pin Y-Kabel dabei. Da würde ich beide Lüfter am Board anschließen. Die anderen Lüfter dann an die Lüftersteuerung. Bei der Lüftersteuerung sind ja Temperatursensoren dabei, entsprechend kannst Du die Lüfter einstellen.



okay also 3 lüfter einstellen und cpu lüfter so lassen und nix fummeln, hab ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## Softy (7. November 2011)

Genau. Die Lüfter vom CPU-Kühler würde ich am CPU_FAN Anschluss des Boards anschließen. Sonst könnte es außerdem Probleme geben, wenn das Board merkt, dass kein CPU-Kühlerlüfter angeschlossen ist. Außerdem ist die Regelung da genauer, und Du musst nicht ständig auf die CPU-Temperatur achten.


----------

